# looking for a set for my 2500



## Alero4201 (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m also looking for a set for my 2500 nobody in Buffalo has a used set. If someone is willing to sell to me and ship it to 14047 let me know


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I gave you your own thread here in this forum


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A set of what?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> A set of what?


Yes


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

What color?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jonniesmooth said:


> What color?


Depends upon mood


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's wait for the OP to respond...he had posted in another member's thread so I gave him his own instead


----------

